# Ontario Haunters Club Tombstone Make & Take



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Just wanted to send out a quick reminder that the deadline for registrations is only one week away. We currently have only 6 people out of the 12 maximum signed up. If you've been waiting to get your in registration now is the time to do so! If we can not come up with at least 8 people for the seminar we will be forced to cancel. Registration is through the Ontario Haunters Club website.


----------

